# "Priority Processing" field on acs.org.au



## Genius Ideas (Jul 5, 2017)

Hi All,

There is a check box for "priority processing" while registering on acs.org.au.

Those applying for 189 PR, can choose NO. Am i correct in this understanding?

Please help.

thanks a lot !


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Genius Ideas said:


> Hi All,
> 
> There is a check box for "priority processing" while registering on acs.org.au.
> 
> ...


Only those applicants whose existing visas are expiring within 12 weeks and need the assessment for renewal or issue of new visa are entitled to PRIORITY processing

I presume you don’t come under that category, so you can safely mark it as NO

Cheers


----------

